# tv in cyprus



## tonyandjayne

do we need a tv licence when we get to cyprus and how much r they also whats the cost of sky in cyprus we have been told it is expensive.


----------



## yummymummy150

No need for licence, sky is expensive to set up not sure , about 1000 , free veiw, or uk addy get package as norm, 
If there is a sky dish next door ask you may get to hook on share cost.


----------



## ericdemetriou

tonyandjayne said:


> do we need a tv licence when we get to cyprus and how much r they also whats the cost of sky in cyprus we have been told it is expensive.


Hi Ya,

No need for a TV license in Cyprus.

Sky is expensive in Cyprus as you need a large dish (2.5 Mtr to 4 Mtr depending on where on the island you are going to live) plus a digibox, you could of course share the cost of a dish with a neighbour and put a Quad LNB.
A WORD OF WARNING: If Sky know you are outside the U.K. and you are a subscriber they will switch you off.

I would recomend Nilesat which only needs an 85cm dish, is cheap and has quite a few english speaking channels that are FREE. 

Hope this helps,

Eric


----------



## iggypop

tonyandjayne said:


> do we need a tv licence when we get to cyprus and how much r they also whats the cost of sky in cyprus we have been told it is expensive.


Hi,
No TV licence , for sky you will need a huge 4.2m dish to get good UK TV + box.
Alternative is to watch it from your computer and have a HDMI cable to your telly.
'filmon. '- have live UK tv channel for free, and also if you hide your isp with a uk company (onspeed.) 24.99 a year you can get on demand tv / use the bbc iplayer so you don't have to watch it live.


----------



## Veronica

The size of dish you need will depend on where on the Island you live.
We have a 2.7m dish and we get excellent reception but other areas need much bigger dishes.


----------



## joe1990

*Hi tonyandjayne*



tonyandjayne said:


> do we need a tv licence when we get to cyprus and how much r they also whats the cost of sky in cyprus we have been told it is expensive.


I agree Sky TV can be expensive in Cyprus but if you shop around you will find yourself a good deal, Also the advice about sharing a dish is correct and will save you alot of money :clap2:


----------



## AnnieG

Hi,

Wonder if someone can confirm this situation with me? I was thinking that I could bring across a sky box and hook it up to the dish already at the house in Cyprus and just keep the subscription going here in UK with it registered at our friends address? Is anyone else doing this and is it working?

Cheers

Annie


----------



## joe1990

AnnieG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wonder if someone can confirm this situation with me? I was thinking that I could bring across a sky box and hook it up to the dish already at the house in Cyprus and just keep the subscription going here in UK with it registered at our friends address? Is anyone else doing this and is it working?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Annie



Hi Anne viewing SkyTV abroad is prohibited and can result in you blacklisting your friends address in the future and they may not be able to get Sky at that address again because it has been identified as hosting a Viewing card abroad if it is eventually turned off for whatever reason , that is why shops provide Sky TV because they take all the risks, so you or your friends don't have to


----------



## emma212

You can also make out a free view,
but sky is quite expensive


----------



## zany

tonyandjayne said:


> do we need a tv licence when we get to cyprus and how much r they also whats the cost of sky in cyprus we have been told it is expensive.


CytaVision is a available without a satelite dish and offers a wide range of programmes in english. It might not be the same as Sky but it's probably more reasonable. There is also LTV for premium football games, football etc.

Cyta Cytavision Bundled Electronic Communication Services


----------



## ericdemetriou

AnnieG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wonder if someone can confirm this situation with me? I was thinking that I could bring across a sky box and hook it up to the dish already at the house in Cyprus and just keep the subscription going here in UK with it registered at our friends address? Is anyone else doing this and is it working?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Annie


Hi Annie,

Other people are doing what your thinking of but as stated in the other posts the size of the dish needed is quite large (aprox 3m-4m depending on where you live), is the dish at the house this size?

If you cancel your subscription with sky you will still get the free channels i.e. BBC, ITV etc providing the dish is big enough.

Eric


----------



## AnnieG

ericdemetriou said:


> Hi Annie,
> 
> Other people are doing what your thinking of but as stated in the other posts the size of the dish needed is quite large (aprox 3m-4m depending on where you live), is the dish at the house this size?
> 
> If you cancel your subscription with sky you will still get the free channels i.e. BBC, ITV etc providing the dish is big enough.
> 
> Eric


Thanks for your response. The dish used to be around 2m but we got extenders put on it a couple of years ago and its now HUGE!!! There is a basic sky box there just now with the usual basic channels (BBC etc) but sometimes the picture freezes and can sometimes get no reception at all, do you know if this may improve if we bring over our HD Sky box? or is there maybe something wrong with the positioning of the dish or anything else?

Thanks for your time

Annie


----------



## joe1990

AnnieG said:


> Thanks for your response. The dish used to be around 2m but we got extenders put on it a couple of years ago and its now HUGE!!! There is a basic sky box there just now with the usual basic channels (BBC etc) but sometimes the picture freezes and can sometimes get no reception at all, do you know if this may improve if we bring over our HD Sky box? or is there maybe something wrong with the positioning of the dish or anything else?
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> Annie



Hi Annie

Yes your dish maybe just out of Sync with the satellites which could explain the freezing and lose of viewing but your Dish's LNB might simply need alittle clean if it has been gathering dust?? A HD box helps with picture quality and wouldn't help in getting a stronger signal

Cheers


----------



## ericdemetriou

AnnieG said:


> Thanks for your response. The dish used to be around 2m but we got extenders put on it a couple of years ago and its now HUGE!!! There is a basic sky box there just now with the usual basic channels (BBC etc) but sometimes the picture freezes and can sometimes get no reception at all, do you know if this may improve if we bring over our HD Sky box? or is there maybe something wrong with the positioning of the dish or anything else?
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> Annie


Hi Annie,

The only dish I know of that you can attach extensions to is a 2.8m which makes it a 3.2m so it should be ok. 
I would look at the lnb (it's amazing how many spiders make their homes there) give it a squirt of insecticide inside the feed and if you still have problems then call a tech to check lnb and dish position.
I don't think the HD Sky box will improve the situation.

Eric


----------



## AnnieG

ericdemetriou said:


> Hi Annie,
> 
> The only dish I know of that you can attach extensions to is a 2.8m which makes it a 3.2m so it should be ok.
> I would look at the lnb (it's amazing how many spiders make their homes there) give it a squirt of insecticide inside the feed and if you still have problems then call a tech to check lnb and dish position.
> I don't think the HD Sky box will improve the situation.
> 
> Eric


Thanks for the advice Eric, will check it out as soon as we get there!! I take it that we shouldn't really get much interference on a regular basis??

Annie


----------



## Cherie

ericdemetriou said:


> Hi Annie,
> 
> Other people are doing what your thinking of but as stated in the other posts the size of the dish needed is quite large (aprox 3m-4m depending on where you live), is the dish at the house this size?
> 
> If you cancel your subscription with sky you will still get the free channels i.e. BBC, ITV etc providing the dish is big enough.
> 
> Eric


Hi

The dish has to be a minimum of 2.7 mtr for sky and you can bring your box and card with you even without subscription you can still get all the freeview chanels

Cherie


----------



## ericdemetriou

AnnieG said:


> Thanks for the advice Eric, will check it out as soon as we get there!! I take it that we shouldn't really get much interference on a regular basis??
> 
> Annie


When you write interference If you mean i.e. freezing, pixalation, low signal etc this will depend on the size of the dish, weather conditions and the channels you are watching.

Just to give you an example I live in Limassol and have a 3m dish with a quad lnb & Sky+ box. 
I get all the BBC's, ITV, ITV2+1, FIVE, SKY3, FIVER etc, but ITV2, CH4 and a some others breakup while quite a few just say no signal.


Eric


----------



## robwyatt

why not just use a VPN and hook your pc to your tv? pm me if you don't know how


----------



## Maureen Allen

*Nilesat*

Is Nilesat reliable, we have had no system for 4 days not sure if this is Nilesat itself or our dish any tips ?


----------



## BabsM

Maureen Allen said:


> Is Nilesat reliable, we have had no system for 4 days not sure if this is Nilesat itself or our dish any tips ?


We've got Nilesat and have no problems at the moment. We had a similar problem a while ago. It turned out to be our satellite box that stopped working. My husband says it could be a number of things causing the problem but its not Nilesat. He suggests you start by rebooting your system. Turn the box off at the mains, wait ten seconds then turn it back on.


----------



## Maureen Allen

Many thanks for info


----------



## mike on tour

*TV*

I hear of folk bringing out their ' Sky Cards " and boxes and using them- i gather that first they Ask SKY Uk for another card just to access BBC TV etc - and by Law they have to provide one !
BUT - as stated you need a very large Dish - I use Hot Star (s/p?) and get all the channels i want - the Box -Dish and card ( that looks cloned - but hell its Cyprus ! ) cost around €350 - but i hear of cowboys charging €1,000 !

IMO ..Cyprus is a great place to lose half your savings in the 1st Year by NOT taking care and advice kind folk on this Site supply free !

Regards 
Mike


----------



## BabsM

Maureen Allen said:


> Many thanks for info


Did you get your Nilesat working?


----------



## BabsM

mike on tour said:


> I hear of folk bringing out their ' Sky Cards " and boxes and using them- i gather that first they Ask SKY Uk for another card just to access BBC TV etc - and by Law they have to provide one !
> BUT - as stated you need a very large Dish - I use Hot Star (s/p?) and get all the channels i want - the Box -Dish and card ( that looks cloned - but hell its Cyprus ! ) cost around €350 - but i hear of cowboys charging €1,000 !
> 
> IMO ..Cyprus is a great place to lose half your savings in the 1st Year by NOT taking care and advice kind folk on this Site supply free !
> 
> Regards
> Mike


Thank you for your kind comments. I look on it this way, I may have had to pay time or money to solve a problem, why not spread what I have learnt around a bit and save others the trouble?


----------



## zeebo

All the locals use somethign called a "dreambox" to watch every satelite channel ever made. Sounds highly illegal to me but nobody else seems too bothered! google it


----------



## jkelly

*OOOOooooooh*



ericdemetriou said:


> Hi Ya,
> 
> No need for a TV license in Cyprus.
> 
> Sky is expensive in Cyprus as you need a large dish (2.5 Mtr to 4 Mtr depending on where on the island you are going to live) plus a digibox, you could of course share the cost of a dish with a neighbour and put a Quad LNB.
> A WORD OF WARNING: If Sky know you are outside the U.K. and you are a subscriber they will switch you off.
> 
> I would recomend Nilesat which only needs an 85cm dish, is cheap and has quite a few english speaking channels that are FREE.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Eric


Eric you frighten me!!


----------



## Miles and Sue

Go for the dream box I have just installed one and you do get every channel going and you can also get all available Sky channels if you have the dish all for 20 euro a month.


----------



## Veronica

Miles and Sue said:


> Go for the dream box I have just installed one and you do get every channel going and you can also get all available Sky channels if you have the dish all for 20 euro a month.


Does this include all the movie and sport channels?


----------



## BabsM

jkelly said:


> Eric you frighten me!!


Eric is correct, using Sky outside the UK could get you cut off. 

We have Nilesat. There's a one-off charge for installation then the majority of channels are free to view. There are some pay to view channels. We also have a normal TV aerial picking up Cypriot TV, also free to view. We usually find something to watch and are satisfied. we get at least four dedicated movie channels plus some of the others have occasional films.


----------



## philly

Someone told me when I was in Cyprus before Christmas that we had to pay 1300 euros just for the dish ????? Can that be right ?????


----------



## philly

Just keep talking I guess lol


----------



## Miles and Sue

Veronica said:


> Does this include all the movie and sport channels?


I get Showsports, nova sports and Aljazzera sports, fox sports, Sky sports Italy, Espn and euro sports about 28 channels in total, mostly with the option for english commentators.

Also at least 30 movie channels again in english 

i do not have sky uk as I only have 2 small dishes to get all the above but if you have a big dish you can get uk sky the man i use includes this in the 20 euro per month charge

We got it for the football any you can see every single english prem and cup game along with at least 25 kids channels and lots of bbc and discovery channels and far too much US telly csi etc.

I told my friend who has sky free view and he now has a box and watches all the available sky channels and the movies etc


----------



## Veronica

Miles and Sue said:


> I get Showsports, nova sports and Aljazzera sports, fox sports, Sky sports Italy, Espn and euro sports about 28 channels in total, mostly with the option for english commentators.
> 
> Also at least 30 movie channels again in english
> 
> i do not have sky uk as I only have 2 small dishes to get all the above but if you have a big dish you can get uk sky the man i use includes this in the 20 euro per month charge
> 
> We got it for the football any you can see every single english prem and cup game along with at least 25 kids channels and lots of bbc and discovery channels and far too much US telly csi etc.
> 
> I told my friend who has sky free view and he now has a box and watches all the available sky channels and the movies etc


Thanks Miles that sounds interesting. We have a large dish and presently get the sky free view.
Where can we get the dream box from?


----------



## BabsM

philly said:


> Someone told me when I was in Cyprus before Christmas that we had to pay 1300 euros just for the dish ????? Can that be right ?????


For Nilesat? No, Its about 250- 350 Euro to have a Nilesat dish and receiver installed.

Actually I read an interesting comment in this week's Cyprus Mail about satellte dishes. Apparently you need planning permission to install a dish over 2m in size. I've never heard that before.


----------



## philly

Must have SKY channels but have been quoted 1300 for the dish anyone know anyone who they can recommend to buy off as I dont want to be ripped off


----------



## Maureen Allen

*Nilesat*

Thank you for your reply. We eventually found out that the dish had moved. This is strange to us as we have had dishes all over the world in all climates and never had one move before. At least we will know next time there is a storm what to do.

Maureen:clap2:


----------



## BabsM

Maureen Allen said:


> Thank you for your reply. We eventually found out that the dish had moved. This is strange to us as we have had dishes all over the world in all climates and never had one move before. At least we will know next time there is a storm what to do.
> 
> Maureen:clap2:


Do you know, that was my husband's first thought... mainly because a neighbours dish moves in high wind. Glad its sorted though!


----------



## philly

So does anyone pls have a contact that we can buy the BIG dish from to get SKY UK

If so please can you give me conact details 

Thanks


----------



## Veronica

philly said:


> So does anyone pls have a contact that we can buy the BIG dish from to get SKY UK
> 
> If so please can you give me conact details
> 
> Thanks


Which part of Cyprus?


----------



## philly

Pafos Tala

Thank you


----------



## Veronica

philly said:


> Pafos Tala
> 
> Thank you



Try Normsat in Tremithousa.


----------



## philly

As I m in the uk I dont spose you ahve the number 

Cheeky I know but I dont know how else to get it

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica

philly said:


> As I m in the uk I dont spose you ahve the number
> 
> Cheeky I know but I dont know how else to get it
> 
> Many thanks


I just googled it. Clever thing that google

Normsat Telecommunications Specialists


----------



## philly

Yes I think I ve heard of that, thanks for your help ;-)


----------



## Maureen Allen

*Nilesat*

[Hello Babs

Not impressed with Nilesat - having lived in SE Asia and with all the tropical storms we have never had problems with dishes or receiving at the very worse a couple of seconds interruption during a major storm.

We paid 40 euros last week to get the dish realigned and low and behold last night off it goes again some channels have weak signal some channels nothing - we are not sure what to do as if we call out the guy again another 40 euros. 

We have done the obvious re-boot check plugs etc.

Both the surrounding two neighbours do not have Nilesat so not sure what to do next.


----------



## BabsM

Maureen Allen said:


> [Hello Babs
> 
> Not impressed with Nilesat - having lived in SE Asia and with all the tropical storms we have never had problems with dishes or receiving at the very worse a couple of seconds interruption during a major storm.
> 
> We paid 40 euros last week to get the dish realigned and low and behold last night off it goes again some channels have weak signal some channels nothing - we are not sure what to do as if we call out the guy again another 40 euros.
> 
> We have done the obvious re-boot check plugs etc.
> 
> Both the surrounding two neighbours do not have Nilesat so not sure what to do next.


That's strange, we're OK here and we're in the middle of a big storm. Sounds like your dish is not secured properly if its moving that easily. I think I would call him back on the basis he didn't secure it properly. I'd also refuse to pay any more..... 

just wonder if its your box rather than the dish?


----------



## Maureen Allen

*Nilesat*

Thanks for the info - system came back about 4.00pm then it started raining again and the signal was lost again. I think we will do what you say and get the guy in again to re check everything.
Many thanks Maureen


----------



## philly

Have found a sky man who will do a dish for half the price i have seen on the web, thank you for the pm ))))))


----------



## mesaka

Hi all,

I just wanted to offer an alternative and potentially significantly cheaper solution for TV watching in Cyprus (or anywhere else in the world for that matter) which doesn't involve a huge satellite dish and the associated costs.

We are in Nicosia for 9 months (5 of which have already gone - unfortunately) and we are using a slingbox and slingcatcher system (www.slingbox.com/go/products). Basically this requires an internet connection / TV system in the UK (or wherever you want to base your TV watching) and an internet connection wherever you want to watch TV. In our case we have a Sky system set-up in our house outside of Cyprus - we then can control that full system and watch it in our rented house in Nicosia. Depending on the version of the slingbox you buy it can also include a freeview tuner so that you can watch non-satellite digital TV and or any other type of TV input - (DVD players, cable, etc.). The two pieces of kit cost around STG400 in total plus of course the cost of the two internet connections (the one in Cyprus and the one in your home country) per month. For those of you with homes and/or relatives in your home countries this might be a much more cost effective way of getting TV. As you don't take the TV systems out of the country you additionally don't need to worry about any issues relating to breaking your contract with Sky! 

One thing further - if you want to reduce costs of the hardware even further you could leave out the slingcatcher hardware and simply watch on a computer (and depending on your TV it might be possible to link your computer to the TV). However, my family much prefer the slingcatcher system as it includes a remote control!

Andrew


----------



## saladdinxx

Unfortunately the cost for watching sky in cyprus now is pretty high. You would need a 3.8 meter dish in order for you to be able to receive all channels which may easily set you back anywhere in the region of 6000 euros! However if you do have the dish there are ways to get the full sky package without needing a sky box or even a subscription and thus not endangering your families or friends back home!


----------



## Veronica

saladdin said:


> Unfortunately the cost for watching sky in cyprus now is pretty high. You would need a 3.8 meter dish in order for you to be able to receive all channels which may easily set you back anywhere in the region of 6000 euros! However if you do have the dish there are ways to get the full sky package without needing a sky box or even a subscription and thus not endangering your families or friends back home!


What nonsense!!!!!!!!

A 3.8 metre dish will cost not much more than 2000, often you can get them for less than that. This price includes installation.
Also it depends very much on where you are whether you even need one as big as that. We have a 2.8m dish and have excellent reception.

Veronica


----------



## saladdinxx

So you receive it all with a 2.8m dish? I was told that you needed a 3.8m dish in order to pick up everything and it would cost 6 thousand something to get it installed. Do you have any contact details for the guy that did your dish?


----------



## Veronica

saladdin said:


> So you receive it all with a 2.8m dish? I was told that you needed a 3.8m dish in order to pick up everything and it would cost 6 thousand something to get it installed. Do you have any contact details for the guy that did your dish?


saladin it depends on where you live. You may well need a 3.8m dish but it should not cost you much more than around 2000.
Whoever has told you it will cost you 6.000 is just trying to rip you off.
Unfortunately I don't think the company that we used covers Limassol but I am sure that someone who lives in the Limassol area will be able to recommend a company.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Blackie

ericdemetriou said:


> Hi Ya,
> 
> No need for a TV license in Cyprus.
> 
> Sky is expensive in Cyprus as you need a large dish (2.5 Mtr to 4 Mtr depending on where on the island you are going to live) plus a digibox, you could of course share the cost of a dish with a neighbour and put a Quad LNB.
> A WORD OF WARNING: If Sky know you are outside the U.K. and you are a subscriber they will switch you off.
> 
> I would recomend Nilesat which only needs an 85cm dish, is cheap and has quite a few english speaking channels that are FREE.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric.
I'm still in the uk and have sky +HD and to get this installed (14months ago) Sky would NOT install the digibox here in N Yorks without an active telephone land line,how do people in Cyprus get around this?
Regards
Blackie


----------



## philly

saladdin said:


> Unfortunately the cost for watching sky in cyprus now is pretty high. You would need a 3.8 meter dish in order for you to be able to receive all channels which may easily set you back anywhere in the region of 6000 euros! However if you do have the dish there are ways to get the full sky package without needing a sky box or even a subscription and thus not endangering your families or friends back home!


Can you pm me how this is possible pls:clap2:


----------



## Veronica

philly said:


> Can you pm me how this is possible pls:clap2:


Saladin has not got enough posts to be able to pm yet.
It would be better anyway if information like this is shared with everyone rather than by pm so others can also benefit if this possible.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM

So long as what people are proposing isn't illegal or dishonest! Because if they were I would have to delete the responses as they would contravene the forum's acceptable use policy.


----------



## philly

OK saladin speak up lol and tell !!


----------

